
Show HN: The top free PSDs on dribbble in one place - nc
http://freethroww.com
======
flixic
Found about 40 iOS resources (phone templates, UIs, etc.) before finding a
single Android resource. That leads to nothing good for state of mobile
design.

------
smartial_arts
Adding an IFTTT trigger aimed at HN's RSS feed with filter by "free" paid off
again.

~~~
unimpressive
I read that "book" is also a good one.

I need to buckle down and write an RSS reader. Or find one that fits my use
case.

~~~
nwh
Hopefully one that's not based on Google Reader; they're few and far between.

~~~
unimpressive
Tied to a propriety service? Why even use RSS?

~~~
nwh
I've no idea. I can't find a single decent Mac / iOS client that's not based
on Google Reader.

------
elliotanderson
Looks like it is just doing a tag search for PSD, so many of those shots don't
actually contain a free PSD to download.

One option to reduce the noise might be to grep for URL's in the comment and
attachment that point to downloadable files.

~~~
cwilson
This is definitely the main issue I have with the site. I can produce exactly
the same results on Dribbble itself by using the tags feature, but the "psd"
tag doesn't actually mean you can download a PSD (the user just decided to tag
it with "psd").

------
kumarm
I can't seem to find license agreement anywhere for the PSD's. Is there a
license agreement so these PSD's can be used?

~~~
justjimmy
Usually the author (that posted it on Dribbble) will have a description of how
he likes the PSD to be used - ie: Not for redistribution or doesn't want to
see it used and reposted on Dribbble etc.

Safest bet - contact the author directly and clarify. You can find their
contact info through Dribbble.

Personally when I find resources I'd like to use (mainly non print,
commercially), I contact the authors directly and offer to buy a license.
Everyone's pretty open and friendly.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Half the value of these sorts of resources is in having a clearly displayed
license. If you're managing such a service why would you not require people to
specify a license at upload (which could include "must contact me at
user@example.com") rather than have each individual have to make the effort of
establishing the license conditions?

I used <http://www.stockfreeimages.com/terms.html> recently, they have a clear
statement of terms and each image download page has the copyright details on
it; handy.

~~~
nc
It varies too much, that's why the service doesn't link to the psds directly
when available. Usually the creator will specify some loose terms.

------
nc
Creator here. If you have a spare dribbble invite and think this is worthy,
I'd love one!

~~~
MichaelApproved
I'm not sure how Dribbble works, can you please clarify it for me?

I guess you need an invite to be a designer that posts work but do you need an
invite to download the PSD or can you sign up on your own to download them?

~~~
elliotanderson
It's a place for designers to show off their current work and projects by
posting 400x300px shots. You can only post and comment however if you have
been "drafted" (invited) by another player and those invites are pretty hard
to come by - a good thing considering the quality of work that's on display.
There's no member restriction on downloading any of the PSD's that the
designers have posted - this site just scrapes those freebies into one
location.

------
igul222
If you found this useful, take a look at 365psd.com (with whom I'm not
affiliated)- they're really high quality and have been very useful.

------
JoachimSchipper
This seems... likely to be somewhat contrary to the interest of dribbble and
the designers who have uploaded these.

------
killahpriest
91 pages of PSDs. Add search and filtering by tags, please! Other than that,
this is amazing.

------
sgdesign
Another similar option: <http://psddd.co/>

------
KMBredt
I suggest displaying 24 items per page, so there is no blank spot at the end
when it displays 3 items per row. 24 obv works great with 2, 3, and 4.

~~~
equilibrium
Another suggestion would be to have an alternative viewing/layout such as
infinite scroll in addition to the paginated one you've got.

------
rhizome
The lazy scroll-loader is quite lagged, you might want to add some
anticipation.

------
jordanmoore_
Also: <http://fribbble.com/>

------
kombinatorics
wow, didn't know dribbblers lurked hn. nice to see that.

------
aviswanathan
Someone needs to do this for Themeforest themes haha

~~~
bluetidepro
Can you explain what you mean? Do "this" how? Like when a Themeforest theme is
free or something? Or just a better gallery of Themeforest themes?

~~~
sgdesign
Themeforest has free files, but they're only free for one month as far as I
know. They don't want to get their users into the habit of getting stuff for
free, which is smart.

~~~
aviswanathan
Si

------
philippbosch
Would be nice to credit the designer on the site.

------
tokanizar
Just passed it to our design team. They liked it!

------
envex
A "View All" option would be awesome!

------
gtCameron
Bookmarked. Thank you!

------
danielrakh
This is amazing. Thank you!

